# Devil's Road



## styer94 (Aug 14, 2015)

Hello,
This evening, I was on tumblr, and came across a post about Devil's Road and the Cult house. I would like to go and visit it since it is near where I am. Has anyone ever heard of it? Do the stories hold any merit? Apparently, it is in Pennsylvania near the Delaware border between Phili and Coatesville. Any information would be great.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

http://hauntedusa.org/culthouse.htm


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

The little bit I read suggests the road is very narrow and surrounded by private property. I am guessing that if you have a vivid imagination, you can scare yourself pretty good. Just be careful on such a narrow, curvy road so you don't wreck from looking around. There probably isn't much to see except trees.

I did the Devil worship road scare when I was a teen. I didn't believe the stories, but I was scared of getting arrested. A dead end road in the woods that seemed like it was so far away. Really, it was surrounded by property with some nice houses, and not far from a major highway. Many years later, I found out, after talking with a man who was older than me, that the same property had an entirely different set of rumors a decade or so before. Apparently, the marijuana growers were replaced with much more interesting devil worshipers.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I read a huge thread about this place on an urban legend forum. The legend was pretty much busted buy a guy who did some research with the historical society and contacted the family who owned the property in question. 

I edited my previous response. I would rather not add to the myth based on one claim. 

All of the property in the area are expensive private residences, and there is security patrolling due to all of the people lurking in the area for fun and trespassing. The famous skull tree was cut down. Now all there is to see is a winding, narrow road, some leaning trees.


----------

